

Show HN: Track your time between deployments - colinbartlett
https://github.com/cbartlett/heroku-average-deploy

======
colinbartlett
This is a little plugin I wrote to track something I've done manually for
years. I blogged about it here: [https://blog.statusgator.io/how-often-do-you-
deploy/](https://blog.statusgator.io/how-often-do-you-deploy/)

